# Smooth finish vs. knock down



## cowtown

I'm considering the "option" of a smooth finish on a new home vs. the standard knock down finish. All the builders in this development charge more for a flat finish and I'm wondering why. 

Is there more labor to finishing smooth? 

What difference can I expect to pay (percentage wise)?

Thanks


----------



## BattleRidge

I dunno like 20% maybe?


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock

BattleRidge said:


> I dunno like 20% maybe?


 ditto


----------



## AtlRemodeling

cowtown said:


> I'm considering the "option" of a smooth finish on a new home vs. the standard knock down finish. All the builders in this development charge more for a flat finish and I'm wondering why.


It is funny to see how different things are "standard" in different parts of the country. I currently have a client that moved from Texas that wants us to do knockdown in their bathroom as part of a full bath renovation. However, in Atlanta, knockdown is for the most part unacceptable as it is rarely done in homes. Usually it is only seen in apartments.

If it helps, our installer charges $.50/sf to hang and finish smooth and $1.00/sf to eliminate stipple ceilings and knockdown walls.


----------



## jmr

flat ceilings don't require a lot of extra labor unless they are skimmed. most new residential its an extra coat on screws and labor to sand it but that's about it. unless they request skimmed smooth then that can be significantly more in labor. 

now a days i actually charge less for skim because it costs more for me to call in the sprayer and knock it down on smaller jobs.


----------



## AARC Drywall

Smooth ceilings are harder to get smooth after today's lumber quality.....we charge 5 to 7 cents per foot when we are to do flat ceilings...this includes priming of the ceiling and checking.


----------



## bwalley

cowtown said:


> I'm considering the "option" of a smooth finish on a new home vs. the standard knock down finish. All the builders in this development charge more for a flat finish and I'm wondering why.
> 
> Is there more labor to finishing smooth?
> 
> What difference can I expect to pay (percentage wise)?
> 
> Thanks


Slickwall if done properly will cost more to do than a knockdown finish.

as far as pricing, it depends on if you go with level 5 or a lower grade finish.


----------



## Big Shoe

bwalley said:


> Slickwall if done properly will cost more to do than a knockdown finish.
> 
> as far as pricing, it depends on if you go with level 5 or a lower grade finish.


Yup:drink: I agree.

Knockdown walls are kinda outdated. And a real pain to do patches. I still like it on the ceilings.

Also in the long run smooth walls are easier to maintain, customers will be happier down the road. It's worth the extra money.


----------



## MUDBUCKET

Because of the way light shines across ceilings vs walls ,we always skimcoat them so the surface is uniform and you don't get the fuzzy paper that can occur when sanding .


----------



## noahweb

what kind of final paint finish are you using?

I like the smooth finish. Level 4 or level 5 over knock down/skidtrowel or whatever.

More labor cost? if so, not much


----------



## pipekicker

i don't usually see knockdown in bathrooms either.


----------



## igorson

*Flat ceiling* is much more work than *knockdown ceiling* like 20-30% So agree with your *contractors*. 



http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


----------



## BrandConst

I've learned that it's best to tell the framer your going to smooth wall finish. Before the hangers show up your framer will go thru and shoot a laser or level on all of his work to make sure there are no warped studs or joists. The finisher is going to have to bust out the joints an extra 2' on each side to take away from the shadowing and then full float the wall. I've used every method, I use to be in the drywall business and this works the best imo. Smooth wall really sucks in house with alot of windows.


----------



## JarrattProp

pipekicker said:


> i don't usually see knockdown in bathrooms either.


I have just removed the popcorn from my bathroom ceiling(damage). I was considering doing a knockdown, now I'm not so sure. House is 20 yrs and has popcorn on all other ceilings.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## BrandConst

I'm not sure about everywhere else in the country but in TX the ceiling texture is continous thru the house. Knockdown being the primary choice in all rooms of the house.


----------



## Frankawitz

Yeah it depends on where you live, knock down is a western style where smooth is a east coast choice, Custom textures were done in the 1920's around here. Most of the new knock down finishes they do here look like they belong out west. the style of that texture just doesn't look right in a house built in the 1920's or 1930's. Also when I see textures the first thing I think of is, well these guys couldn't make it smooth so they slap a texture on it.:laughing:


----------



## JarrattProp

Has anyone here ever used Berh Premium Plus Texture Paint? I know people hate HD paint, but this is for a small rental bath.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------



## BrandConst

JarrattProp said:


> Has anyone here ever used Berh Premium Plus Texture Paint? I know people hate HD paint, but this is for a small rental bath.
> 
> Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


Go to swp. They'll help u better than the diy store.


----------



## JHC

JarrattProp said:


> Has anyone here ever used Berh Premium Plus Texture Paint? I know people hate HD paint, but this is for a small rental bath.
> 
> Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


If you want it to look like a pro did it then don't even attempt this. Textures need to be sprayed.


----------



## JarrattProp

JHC said:


> If you want it to look like a pro did it then don't even attempt this. Textures need to be sprayed.


That's what we normally do, but I just saw this stuff in HD today while I was picking up something else.

Plan Big. Start Small. Act Now!


----------

